# poquito bayou-Shalimar



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, im new to the thread and this is my first post. Fished poquito bayou in Shalimar today from about 3pm till 7pm. After getting skunked all week long in Destin, i caught one decent Spanish Mackerel and two 24" reds. All caught on live shrimp from salty bass baitshop in fort walton. Cheers


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Were u fishing by the boat ramp?


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

No i was fishing behind Poquito Bayou Eglin AFB Housing


----------



## CJKatfish (Sep 5, 2010)

Were you in a blue kayak? If so, I saw you catch em. Good work.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice Hamm- That is a big Spanish!


----------

